

Startup Corps: An Incubator for [High School] Students' Startup Ideas - pmichaud
http://articles.philly.com/2011-05-03/news/29499342_1_first-app-charter-school-android

======
pmichaud
Direct link to the Startup Corps website: <http://www.startupcorps.org>

These guys are doing amazing work, I hope they take over the world 8)

